# Snap Crackle Ballast



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Put up a bunch of 150 watt induction floods today. Good for the most part but on the 5th pole we went to fire up and only 1 out of 3 came of (3 prong bullhorn). We pre-tested on ground before and they came up and ran fine for 30 sec or so. My guy up in knuckle boom said when we fired them up, they came on for about 1/2 then both went off. One is making a low snap crackle sound when you put your ear up to it, the other nothing. Connections are good at both ends. There was 114 volts at that point along the chain of poles. 

Any thoughts ??


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

You can probably find one on Craigslist for a small fee.

Are the ballasts multi voltage and wired for the wrong one by chance? Saw a light pole turn into a tiki torch from that a few years ago (I didn't wire that particular one.)


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Treat it just like you would if you went to service a pole that was out.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Service*

If someone called to service a light that's out. I would check that it had the proper voltage, and, if so, then my job is done. They need to buy me a new light! 

I want to know reason of the snap crackle pop


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cletis said:


> If someone called to service a light that's out. I would check that it had the proper voltage, and, if so, then my job is done. They need to buy me a new light!
> 
> I want to know reason of the snap crackle pop


 So while its on your hearing the snap crack pop? Or just when it was first turned on? Sounds like the wrong tap got attached to. That would be my guess. I'm 99% sure this is no the case though.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*not*

We pretested literally minute before we sent them up and everything worked fine on ground...real faint snap crackle. Had to put ear up to fixture. It sounds really close to the snap crackle pop of rice krispies


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Cletis said:


> We pretested literally minute before we sent them up and everything worked fine on ground...real faint snap crackle. Had to put ear up to fixture. It sounds really close to the snap crackle pop of rice krispies


Crushed wires maybe??


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like it's trying to ignite the electrodless element Cletis, maybe change that out as a quick diagnosis....? ~CS~


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> If someone called to service a light that's out. I would check that it had the proper voltage, and, if so, then my job is done. They need to buy me a new light!
> 
> I want to know reason of the snap crackle pop


You added milk.:jester:


----------

